#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  November Member of the Month 2013

## Anastasia

Are you ready RPA? 

In an old house in Paris that was covered with vines, lived twelve little girls in two straight lines…the smallest one was Madeline. Oh, no, wait! That’s just our November Member of the Month in character!

This month we thought we’d bestow the honor upon a truly amazing and active part of this community that has been with us since 2010! He’s been involved in a number of RPs and portrayed some truly unique and memorable characters. In Disney Alive, he plays the aforementioned Madeline, a classical French favorite. If that weren’t enough he also plays the unforgettable cartoon creation of the 1940s, Wile E. Coyote. 

Earlier this year, he once again proved to everyone that not only can be RP with the rest of ‘em but, he can GM like the best of ‘em. In Of Gods, Legends, and Myths he created an intricate world in which the gods of Nevirre shaped the very fate of the world and civilization itself. Through this we learn a little bit more about his personality and RP philosophy. When he says "Be prepared to write." He isn't joking, creating a world is tough business, but as we've seen he's not one to shy away from a challenge. This member has consistently helped foster creativity within his own world, and the worlds created by other members.

So what does this member really enjoy, you ask? Well it’s quite simple, really. He likes apples but not apple juice. He’s a fan of grapes (ideally at room temperature). Like many, he enjoys a good long walk on the beach, and like the few is convinced that full-length mirrors are portals to hell. While he’d love to go to Scotland, and might love him some Dr. Pepper, he is creeped out by stuffed animals. 

This member is almost always available for advice and support (as he has given me on a number of occasions) and tends to leave insanely insightful comments on your blog. He is always curious and has no shortage of questions to ask, all in the hopes of learning something new and coming to a different understanding (talk about worldly!). You’ve definitely seen him around the forum, and if you don’t know who I’m talking about by now, consider this your mission for the next month: get to know him. You won’t regret it!

Congratulations *Kiall* – our Member of the Month for November, 2013. For all of your hard work and involvement in the forum, you deserve it! We hope you continue in this manner with us for a long, long time. So, in short: thank you for all you do for us!  

In the words of Ludwig Bemelmans: “That’s all there is; there isn’t anymore.”

----------


## Waarnemen

Congrats, you detailed man of awesomeness~

----------


## Froggy

Congratulations, Kiall!

----------


## Storm

Congrats on a well deserved selection!  You totally Rock!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Kiall

wait what seriously?  :*stare*:  whaaaaaaaaaaaattt the heck?

also how did you learn all that Nastia? Have you been spying on me?! Did you put tiny russian satellites in my molars? I'M ON TO YOU!!


but seriously now wow it's an honor really! Thank you all so much! I promise not to...let it get to my head...too much...>_>....<_<

*puts on a crown*

Your emperor demands wine!  :XD:

----------


## Merry



----------


## Tune

Wine or Midori Sours with what was it.. Monty Python? I think that latter is more suitable.

Congratulations, Kiall.

----------


## Kiall

hmmm...I didn't think you'd actually do it (doesn't actually drink wine)

and I prefer my midori sours with lots of cherries...marachino cherries  :XD: 

okay enough wine hmmm... puppies now! in cute hats! 

1...2...go!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Tune

Oh gosh  :D::  Don't remind me of those cherries! 

Cats do it better!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Tune



----------


## Merry

Spoiler: Best Hat Ever

----------


## Chat Noir

YAY GO YOU!

----------


## Mysteria



----------


## The Silver Crow

Congratulations!

----------


## Kris

Way to go dude  ::):

----------


## Anastasia

Hehe, let's just say I had a little help from Merry.

Or tiny Russian spy satellites, that works for me too.

----------


## Kiall

Oh....wait

I'm...I"m the....yeah...

WHOOPS!  :XD:

----------


## Merry



----------


## V

Congrats!  ::):

----------


## Nazgul

Seems I'm late to the part so let me just say congrats!

----------


## Bia

CONGRATULATIONS

----------


## Imp



----------


## Wobbles

Yay Kiall! HIGH FIVES OF EPICNESS

----------


## Raindrop

> 


LOL it can be only one? xD

----------


## G

Congratulations!!!  ::D:

----------


## Bee Bear



----------


## Storm

I want to get back to the whole...


Spoiler: Puppies wearing hats... 






Why U leave out the Squirrels....


Yep, need Squirrels wearing hats! 
	



And 
Congrats again!

----------


## Allmancer



----------


## Jason Todd

Congrats my detailed friend

----------


## Kris



----------


## Kiall

yes! Thank you all, it means alot  ::D: 

but seriously! Less back patting congratulations, more puppies in cute hats!

----------


## Wobbles



----------


## Kris

> but seriously! Less back patting congratulations, more puppies in cute hats!

----------


## Alice

Congratulations Kiall! You've deserved this for a long time  :-Persy-:

----------


## mcstringer

Spoiler:  Hidden in a spoiler because the cuteness is OP. 









Congratulations and more puppies.

----------


## Merry

Spoiler: awesome

----------

